# Does anyone use the xtar pb2s 0v activation function?



## Iris Ty (18/6/20)

Does anyone try the xtar pb2s activation function for over-discharged cell? Two of my 18650s can't be charged now, I guess they are over discharged. It seems that all the xtar chargers have this function. I have a pb2s, but I never use it. How do I use it to activate my cells?

Much appreciated for your help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo (18/6/20)

First is first, please keep safe. Mooch says:> 

I haven't used that feature on any charger and have a nitecore.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Silo (18/6/20)

Iris Ty said:


> Does anyone try the xtar pb2s activation function for over-discharged cell? Two of my 18650s can't be charged now, I guess they are over discharged. It seems that all the xtar chargers have this function. I have a pb2s, but I never use it. How do I use it to activate my cells?
> 
> Much appreciated for your help.



On my Nitecore I have 2 buttons to be able to activate recovery.

PB2S have any buttons on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (18/6/20)

Used a similar feature on my Nitecore charger, battery was never the same after, lasted maybe half the time it should. Decided to chuck it and rather be safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Iris Ty (19/6/20)

....Mooch said recharge it as soon as possible... I tried it carefully, very nervous. But in the end nothing unsafe happened, haha, the battery has been activated. I forgot to take pictures. I just put the battery directly into the charger, and after about an hour, I found that the battery is already charging normally. I don't know when it was activated. So, this function of XTAR is much simpler than that of Nitecore. It does not require any button selection. it can automatically detect and complete the re-charge. Anyway, this experience was good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

